# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club > Ressources humaines >  [datametric] Rejoint l'quipe de rdaction

## Daniel Adam

datametric rejoint l'quipe de rdaction pavillon SE.

Flicitation et bon courage.

----------

